# OUT NOW — Originals Firewood Piano



## Spitfire Team (Oct 29, 2020)

Learn more about Originals Firewood Piano: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/originals#firewood-piano/ 

Vintage character, timeless sound — A detailed upright piano with a cracked bridge, creating unique resonances. Performed by Jeremiah Fraites of The Lumineers, recorded at Colorado Sound Studios. Just £29 / $29 / 29€


----------



## SlHarder (Oct 29, 2020)

Gotta get this. Lumineers are my hometown fav band.

Welcome to the Rockies Spitfire.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 29, 2020)

How many dynamic layers and RRs please?


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 29, 2020)

A cracked bridge? Someone wants samples of a damaged piano?

Probably.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Oct 29, 2020)

This piano will make some great firewood.


----------



## josephspirits (Oct 29, 2020)

_The piano is not firewood yet, but the cold does get cold, so it soon might be that._

But enough about my personal life. As far the piano goes: looks good, sounds good, and love that it's an entirely new piano product for Originals. I think I'm in, but would like to see a walkthrough video surface.


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 29, 2020)

Dammit. Another piano. Of course I'll buy it. Whats $29 😩


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> How many dynamic layers and RRs please?



At 7.5GB?
Without RR you can do about 10 layers pedal up + 10 pedal down.


----------



## Geomir (Oct 29, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> A cracked bridge? Someone wants samples of a damaged piano?
> 
> Probably.




Does this reply your question?


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 29, 2020)

As usual .... halfway thru Homay's audio track and purchased. Installed _ enjoying !


----------



## Paul Cardon (Oct 29, 2020)

Definitely a characteristic little piano. Feels like I'm sittin' and noodlin' in my grandmamee's livin' room.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 29, 2020)

Paul Cardon said:


> Definitely a characteristic little piano. Feels like I'm sittin' and noodlin' in my grandmamee's livin' room.



That is some tasty playing.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 29, 2020)

Paul Cardon said:


> Definitely a characteristic little piano. Feels like I'm sittin' and noodlin' in my grandmamee's livin' room.




i grew up playing an old upright. I feel no nostalgia for it.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> How many dynamic layers and RRs please?


Did we find this out??


----------



## Paul Cardon (Oct 29, 2020)

axb312 said:


> How many dynamic layers and RRs please?





filipjonathan said:


> Did we find this out??





Hendrixon said:


> At 7.5GB?
> Without RR you can do about 10 layers pedal up + 10 pedal down.



Looking at the samples folder, it seems like it's about 10-12 dynamics for the regular, 4 dynamics for the much gentler felt. Both have pedal up and down.

And there's definitely RRs of some sort, but don't know if it's real or borrowed. Doesn't sound like there's tone changes between RRs so might be real. It is a wonky little piano, so you shouldn't expect masterful consistency, but for me, it feels quite nice to play.


----------



## filipjonathan (Oct 29, 2020)

Paul Cardon said:


> Looking at the samples folder, it seems like it's about 10-12 dynamics for the regular, 4 dynamics for the much gentler felt.
> 
> And there's definitely RRs of some sort, but don't know if it's real or borrowed. Doesn't sound like there's tone changes between RRs so might be real. It is a wonky little piano, so you shouldn't expect masterful consistency, but for me, it feels quite nice to play.


Thanks you! I actually prefer quirky pianos, got a lot of the clean ones already.


----------



## CGR (Oct 29, 2020)

Paul Cardon said:


> Definitely a characteristic little piano. Feels like I'm sittin' and noodlin' in my grandmamee's livin' room.



Great stuff


----------



## Paul Cardon (Oct 29, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> Thanks you! I actually prefer quirky pianos, got a lot of the clean ones already.


100% agree.

Adam Monroe's Honky Tonk Piano has been in my toolbelt for years, but it's a bit "much" compared to this one. This sits a bit more in the middle; less "saloon", more "home-y".


----------



## ism (Oct 29, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> As usual .... halfway thru Homay's audio track and purchased. Installed enjoying !


I have the same problem with Homay’s demos. We should start a support group.


----------



## MaxOctane (Oct 29, 2020)

A couple of days ago, while pondering whether to buy Abbey Road One, I decided to listen to demos (including lots of Homay's) for a bunch of Spitfire libraries I already own. It's a good cure for GAS (as least temporarily) to hear the beautiful tracks written with the libraries already out there since several years (and sitting lonely and unloved right now on my hard drive!).


----------



## wilifordmusic (Oct 29, 2020)

To quote some guy that plays guitar, "It's in the way that you use it."

Something we can all remind ourselves of when the dreaded GAS bug strikes.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 29, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> i grew up playing an old upright. I feel no nostalgia for it.



Wooosh !! 
I do .... was at first 'serious' girlfriends home .  ..... _never in tune either_.


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 29, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> i grew up playing an old upright. I feel no nostalgia for it.


We were let loose on an old (mostly out of tune!) piano at my grandmas house when I was growing up... I get the opposite effect, I´m drawn to uprights!

I´ve been chasing THAT sound from my childhood for years. 

If only I had been into sampling when I was 7 years old !


----------



## christianhenson (Oct 29, 2020)

ism said:


> I have the same problem with Homay’s demos. We should start a support group.



I think Homay is making an album, which is LONG overdue! She's a massive talent.


----------



## mrnanovideos (Oct 29, 2020)

Paul Cardon said:


> Definitely a characteristic little piano. Feels like I'm sittin' and noodlin' in my grandmamee's livin' room.



Beautiful track! Gonna have to buy it when I get a chance tomorrow, love the “homey” timbre and a great price.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> We were let loose on an old (mostly out of tune!) piano at my grandmas house when I was growing up... I get the opposite effect, I´m drawn to uprights!
> 
> I´ve been chasing THAT sound from my childhood for years.
> 
> If only I had been into sampling when I was 7 years old !



Once I went to Boston Conservatory and played a 7' Steinway, I said to myself, "So THAT'S what a piano is supposed to feel and sound like.

Nope, no nostalgia for crappy pianos here.


----------



## styledelk (Oct 30, 2020)

Funny, I sit down at a grand and think "this sounds sterile and completely without any character."

Uprights forever.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2020)

You need wrongs in your life to make things right.

Whatever inspires you is the way


----------



## Stringtree (Oct 30, 2020)

This just showed up:




Absolutely heartbreakingly beautiful. (Almost as good as the Meyer videos!) 

No, seriously, I need this. It's quite lovely.


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Once I went to Boston Conservatory and played a 7' Steinway, I said to myself, "So THAT'S what a piano is supposed to feel and sound like.
> 
> Nope, no nostalgia for crappy pianos here.



Yes totally get your point 

I think pianos and strings are the most personable sounds...each person hears things very different and strives for a certain sound they find the most pleasing.

I'm sure that 7' Steinway was fabulous. But ! That old Mrs Mills upright in Lady Madonna helped make the song. For example.

I'm wondering now if we'll see Spitfire have a go at sampling that !

EDIT: actually, there is no way on earth @christianhenson would leave the Abbey Road project without sampling at least one piano!


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 30, 2020)

One can never have too many piano libraries if they are inexpensive.


----------



## styledelk (Oct 30, 2020)

I wish you could get recordings of stuff like Liszt’s sonata in b minor as played on character uprights. And not just midi.


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Once I went to Boston Conservatory and played a 7' Steinway, I said to myself, "So THAT'S what a piano is supposed to feel and sound like.
> 
> Nope, no nostalgia for crappy pianos here.



Not related to this piano specifically, but as a guitar player I can tell you that some of the most iconic electric guitar recordings ever made were played thru really bottom of the barrel amps... something most ppl and even guitar players are not aware of.

The vibe of the instrument should suits the music


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 30, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> Not related to this piano specifically, but as a guitar player I can tell you that some of the most iconic electric guitar recordings ever made were played thru really bottom of the barrel amps... something most ppl and even guitar players are not aware of.
> 
> The vibe of the instrument should suits the music



But not bottom of the barrel guitars: Hendrix, Clapton, Santana, Lukather, Bloomfield, Knopfler, and on and on, any of them playing the guitar equivalent of a spinet?

Look, I am not the sample library police. If you do have warm fuzzy feelings for mediocre quality pianos because you like the vibe, go for it. I simply don’t.


----------



## CT (Oct 30, 2020)

Don't forget Brian May's Red Special, built from an old mantlepiece with worm holes in it. That's a bit of an iconic sound but definitely mediocre quality yeah. Too bad for him.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 30, 2020)

Mike T said:


> Don't forget Brian May's Red Special, built from an old mantlepiece with worm holes in it. That's a bit of an iconic sound but definitely mediocre quality yeah. Too bad for him.


ooo maybe Fireplace Guitar is next!


----------



## CGR (Oct 30, 2020)

I'm fascinated by all types of pianos, from the humble "mediocre" upright to the premium concert grands. For me it's finding the right character and tone for each song/composition, so all kinds are welcome. I can imagine this new Spitfire Firewood piano would be the perfect vibe for some uses - from the demos I've heard it has real soul and character. I'd imagine if you gave Tom Waits the choice of using the spinet piano sampled for this new release or a new Steinway Concert Grand, he'd take the beat up spinet any day.


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 30, 2020)

Well EVH - rest his soul - played on a parts guitar he made from seconds of a parts guitar maker, that even for them they were rejects  

Hendrix - his soul probably will never rest - got his first stratocaster in 1966 just before moving to England. Before that, as a pro player (played for Solomon Burke, Isley Brothers and others, had bands with Billy Cox) he played his Supro and later a Danelectro, Ibanez, and Epiphone.
His first REAL good guitar was a Jazzmaster he got at late 1964.

That's just from the top of my head lol


----------



## Hendrixon (Oct 30, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Look, I am not the sample library police. If you do have warm fuzzy feelings for mediocre quality pianos because you like the vibe, go for it. I simply don’t.



My comment has nothing to do with samples or fuzzy feelings... for that I think a spritz works better.
I was just playing the lawyer of crappy instruments lol


----------



## andrzejmakal (Oct 31, 2020)

I’ve just bought it. I’m glad I did. I like Originals, so I can imagine lots of use for this one too.

Well sampled and well mixed “crappy” piano is something better for me than 7’ Steinway somewhere in Boston Conservatory regarding were I live ha ha.

And yes: I have access to grand Stainway, Yamaha and Fazioli. Really. I know how bassoon sounds from 3’ distance, English corn, French horn, all the strings woods and brass etc etc as well.
And so far no problems with all this digital vi stuff.
ymmv

cheers


----------



## PeterN (Oct 31, 2020)

Now this sounds real. Thats the way to sample.


----------



## justthere (Nov 1, 2020)

Can someone here describe the patches in detail? Anything you can get a hard sound out of?


----------



## idematoa (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## justthere (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks for posting this. Sounds like no hard sound if those performances are to be believed.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 12, 2020)

How about this piano, what you guys think now after playing with it?


----------



## juliandoe (Dec 24, 2022)

There's only one thing that bugs me about this piano:






... but it's an easy fix...


----------

